# La cerveza tiene hormonas femeninas?



## Chico3001 (Dic 6, 2008)

El otro día, estando reunidos varios amigos en un bar hablando de todo un poco, uno de los presentes dijo:

"¿Saben que he leído que la cerveza tiene hormonas femeninas?"

Los demás no se lo creían, así que decidieron verificar si realmente era cierto, tomándose unas quince chelas cada uno (en interés de la ciencia, por supuesto).

Pues bien, los resultados de esta experiencia en vivo fueron sorprendentes.

Al cabo de 15 rondas:
- El 80% se puso melancólico y lloraba por cualquier tontería.
- Todos creyeron estar engordado.
- El 78% se sentía incomprendido. 
- Hablaban todos a la vez sin decir nada interesante.
- Por supuesto, ninguno escucha lo que decían los demás.
- El 98% era incapaz de poner un foco. 
- Tenían dificultad para conducir correctamente.
- El 80% tenía dolor de cabeza y no tenía ganas de nada. 
- El 90% quería tener siempre la razón.
- Eran incapaces de seguir un razonamiento, por sencillo que fuera.
- El 85% quería ir a gastar el dinero en estupideces 
- Negaban obstinadamente estar equivocados, por muy evidente que fuera.

La conclusión parece clara: La cerveza está llena de hormonas femeninas.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 6, 2008)

Pues en realidad no sé si la cerveza tenga hormonas femeninas, pero lo que escribistes parece mas un chiste machista que cualquier otra cosa!


----------



## mabauti (Dic 6, 2008)

vaya, entonces HAY QUE ACABAR CON ELLA!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 6, 2008)

si, es un chiste machista.
gracioso pero machista.

lo triste es que las actitudes machistas son exactamente iguales que las feministas pero solo cambia el genero, asi que si van a tirar piedras vayan juntando de ambos lados por que ninguno es diferente.   

yo.....ya tire y recibi, y se que no se llega a nada util .........asi que le voy a tocar el timbre karapalida a ver si me invita un fernet..sin pierdas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 6, 2008)

jajajajajajajajajajajajaj, por dios, jajajajajajaj


----------



## juancarfox (Dic 6, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> jajajajajajajajajajajajaj, por dios, jajajajajajaj





jajajajajaja


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

juancarfox dijo:
			
		

> zeta_bola_1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 6, 2008)

yoangel dijo:
			
		

> Pues en realidad no sé si la cerveza tenga hormonas femeninas, pero lo que escribistes parece mas un chiste machista que cualquier otra cosa!



Es un chiste machista...


----------

